# Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

Moin moin,
ich möchte am Wochenende mit meinem Schlauchboot (3,30 m und 5 PS) auf der Ostsee den Dorschen nachstellen.
Die Wettervorhersagen versprechen schönes Wetter und östliche Winde bei Windstärke 4 Beaufort. Könnt ihr mir zwischen Weissenhaus und Dahme (Fehmarn eingeschlossen) eine Stelle empfehlen, an der man noch vernünftig (halbwegs sicher) bei Windstärke 4 angeln kann ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Fischbox (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Windstärke 4 aus Ost ist schon nicht ohne für so ein Schlauchboot. In Johannisthal-Kembs-Dazendorf käme der Wind dann aber ablandig, und dann geht das da absolut problemlos, denn allzu weit muss man im Moment ja nicht raus. Petrui Heil...#6


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Windstärke 4 aus Ost ist schon nicht ohne für so ein Schlauchboot. In Johannisthal-Kembs-Dazendorf käme der Wind dann aber ablandig, und dann geht das da absolut problemlos, denn allzu weit muss man im Moment ja nicht raus. Petrui Heil...#6


 
Bisher habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ablandigen Wind gemieden,
weil ich nicht von Leuten die nur dänisch sprechen aus dem Wasser geholt werden will.
Ist das Risiko einigermaßen kalkulierbar?

Danke für die Antwort sagt 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Wulli (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Moin,

ich gebe Fischbox Recht!  4 Bft. mit dem Schlauchi ist schon nicht ohne! Jedenfalls, wenn Du Seewind hast! Und Ostwind bedeutet in Dahme auflandig. Das würde ich, aufgrund der Größe des Bootes vermeiden. Such Dir auf Fehmarn eine Stelle an der Westküste bzw im Sund, das müßte gehen! 

Und ich will ja nicht als Klugschei*** dastehen... aber Schirmmütze, Sonnenbrille und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen, sonst kommst Du mit einer verbrannten Kopfhaut, blind und mit Blasen auf den Armen nach Hause!!#h |supergri   

Wulli


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich gebe Fischbox Recht! 4 Bft. mit dem Schlauchi ist schon nicht ohne! Jedenfalls, wenn Du Seewind hast! Und Ostwind bedeutet in Dahme auflandig. Das würde ich, aufgrund der Größe des Bootes vermeiden. Such Dir auf Fehmarn eine Stelle an der Westküste bzw im Sund, das müßte gehen!
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Tipps,

es ist ja nicht so, daß ich noch nie auf der Ostsee geangelt habe,:q 
aber bisher eben bei max Windstärke 3 und abhängig von Windrichtung, Strömung und Angelort kann das auch schon zuviel sein.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Fischbox (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ablandigen Wind gemieden,
> weil ich nicht von Leuten die nur dänisch sprechen aus dem Wasser geholt werden will.
> Ist das Risiko einigermaßen kalkulierbar?
> 
> ...


----------



## Micky (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				BRÜCKEN-Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Und ich will ja nicht als Klugschei*** dastehen... aber Schirmmütze, Sonnenbrille und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen, sonst kommst Du mit einer verbrannten Kopfhaut, blind und mit Blasen auf den Armen nach Hause!!#h |supergri



Verzichtet man auf Sonnencreme im Gesicht, sorgt das für ne weiße Permanentsonnenbrille im Gesicht ! :q 

*@ Lionhead:* VIEL ERFOLG !!!


----------



## Tobsn (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



> Bisher habe ich aus Sicherheitsgründen ablandigen Wind gemieden,
> weil ich nicht von Leuten die nur dänisch sprechen aus dem Wasser geholt werden will.
> Ist das Risiko einigermaßen kalkulierbar?


 
Bei Ostwind kannst Du ja höchstens von Schweden aus nach Dänemark getrieben werden nicht wahr?


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Lionhead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Ostwind kannst Du ja höchstens von Schweden aus nach Dänemark getrieben werden nicht wahr?


 
Von Fehmarns Westküste aus könnte es klappen, eventuell landet man in der Flensburger Förde....

Aber ich denke wir müssen jetzt nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen....#h 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

die FL-Förde ist ein top Revier ! kann ich nur empfehlen ! |bla:
bei 4 hab ich mir schon immer überlegt ob ich mit meinem Terhi Micro fun rausfahre ...
und wenn dann nur bei *ab*landigem Wind im Landschutz ... 
auflandig eher so max 2-3 ..... #h


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> die FL-Förde ist ein top Revier ! kann ich nur empfehlen ! |bla:
> bei 4 hab ich mir schon immer überlegt ob ich mit meinem Terhi Micro fun rausfahre ...
> und wenn dann nur bei *ab*landigem Wind im Landschutz ...
> auflandig eher so max 2-3 ..... #h


 
Fl-Förde ist bestimmt gut, aber für mich gemütlichen Sonntagsfahrer zu weit.:q 

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn der Dorsch steht vor der Tür...:q 

In diesem Sinne

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Anker habe ich, aber wie komme ich mit dem Anker wieder an Land ?:q


Also als Bootfahrer sag ich immer: Ruder dabei! 
den Notanker mit genügend langer Leine (> max-WT*3) hatten wir ja schon. 

Auch wenn man bei ungünstigem starken Wind mit Rudern nur langsam voran kommt, kommt man irgendwann an. So viele KM würde ich bei riskanter Lage eh nicht rausfahren, wurde auch schon angesprochen.

Wenn man so seine min. 10km am Tag Schlepprudern gewohnt ist, kommt einem das alles nicht so schwierig vor.


----------



## Fischbox (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so seine min. 10km am Tag Schlepprudern gewohnt ist, kommt einem das alles nicht so schwierig vor.




Bei deinem Boot (Avatar) glaube ich dir das gerne|supergri


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Also als Bootfahrer sag ich immer: Ruder dabei!
> den Notanker mit genügend langer Leine (> max-WT*3) hatten wir ja schon.
> 
> Auch wenn man bei ungünstigem starken Wind mit Rudern nur langsam voran kommt, kommt man irgendwann an. So viele KM würde ich bei riskanter Lage eh nicht rausfahren, wurde auch schon angesprochen.
> ...


 
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand den Tip gibt, das Schlauchboot vor Benutzung aufzupusten, dann fall ich vom Glauben ab.

Wo ist mein Schild  *"IRONIE" ?*

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

:q :q


----------



## Lionhead (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Eine Fräge tät ich dann noch ganz gern frägen....

Wann beißt der Dorsch zur Zeit ?

Morgens, mittags, Abends, egal ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## nobel (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Hallo Lionhead,

ich würde Dir bei diesem Wind auch Dazendorf oder Johannisthal empfehlen.
War selbst letztes WE mit dem Schlauchboot in Johannisthal, während in Dahme 1m Wellengang war. 
Pass aber auf, dass Du während des Schießens (rote Lampe am Turm leuchtet) nicht hinter den Tonnenstrich kommst.
Wichtig ist, dass der Motor im Top Zustand ist und er ohne Probleme anspringt !
Anker und Lampe nicht vergessen und dann kann auf dem fast Ententeich nix mehr schief gehen. 
Die Dorsche beißen eigentlich den ganzen Tag über.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Fahr einfach raus und hab Spassssss ! 
Und wenn es DIR und nur DIR zu kappelig wird, na dann fährste halt unter Land oder ziehst um in eine Bucht wo es ruhiger ist.

Es gab BB-Zeiten da sind die BB-Jungs bei 5 und noch mehr Windstärken auf der Ostsee rumgedümpelt .... na und ? Abgesoffen ist bis jetzt keiner.
Und Du willst jetzt mit nem Schlauchboot und 5 PS hintendran raus? Na denn raus mit Dir bei Windstärke 4 !! Hab Spass und fang ne Menge Fisch oder auf wieviel besseres Wetter willste denn noch warten??
Man wenn man da andere Länder ansieht, wie die rausfahren um Fische "fangen zu müssen", weil sie sonst verhungern. Mit nem Einbaum und nen lütten Ausleger dran und purer Muskelkraft paddeln die Kilometerweit raus auf die Oceane !
Und wir hier mit unserer lütten Ostsee ..... Du mit 5 Ps hintendran ... fahr raus und hab Spass, wer weiss was in 10 oder 12 Jahren ist ? Da ist der Sprit sooo teuer, das Du Dir das Schlauchboot garnicht mehr leisten kannst. Dann sagt man sich, hätt ich mal.

Also viel Spass, bei Windstärke 4 ! #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

*|supergri Richtig|supergri Richtig |supergriRichtig *


----------



## Günni1401 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Moin moin,

Die letzten beiden Kommentare gaben mir den nötigen Mut. Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen und geriet so langsam ins grübeln, ob ich morgen überhaupt mit dem Belly Boat rausfahren soll. Werde es nun aber wohl machen... hab genug Ankerleine und den anderen Krimskrams|rolleyes
Hatte auch an Hohwacht/Weißenhäuser Strand gedacht. Kann man es da windtechnisch auch wagen?

Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Windtechnisch kannst Du es überall wagen.
Nur DEINE persönliche Einschätzung zählt ob es zu hohe Wellen sind für Dich oder nicht.

Also hab Spasssssss und Petri Heil ! :m #h


----------



## Günni1401 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Ja ne is klar:q Werde die großen Brecher morgen einfach "übersehen" und mich in die Fluten schmeißen|rolleyes Scherz beiseite... solange es nicht alzu schaukelig wird gehts los. Wenn nicht, dann schmeiß ich halt blinker vom Strand. 
Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Und Günni1401 und Lionhead ! #h 

Wie wars, wieder heile angekommen?


----------



## Lionhead (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Und Günni1401 und Lionhead ! #h
> 
> Wie wars, wieder heile angekommen?


 
Moin Angeldet,

Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76458

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Günni1401 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

@ AngelDet,

Habe auch bei dem Weißenhaus Abenteuer kurz über meine Tour berichtet.

Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bei Windstärke 4 auf der Ostsee mit dem Schlauchboot?*

Klasse Bericht.
Das sieht so richtig nach Spassss aus !

Richtig Deine Meinung "lasst Euch nicht vom Wind verrückt machen".
#6 #h


----------

